# 120er oder 240er AiO Wasserkühlung ?



## iBlack22 (4. September 2020)

Moin Moin, 

ich brauch mal euren Rat. Würde gerne meinen Ryzen 2600 mit einer AiO Kühlen..... ist nur die Frage ob ne 120er oder ne 240er ?? 

Ich dachte an eine Corsair Hydro ( da ich komplett iCue im Rechner verbaut habe ) 

Bin mal gespannt auf eure Antworten


----------



## slasher (4. September 2020)

Das kommt immer auf deinen Platz im Gehäuse an.
Leider habe ich nicht sooo viel Ahnung von Wasserkühlungen.
Kann dir aber sagen, dass ich zuletzt (letzte Woche ) mir einen 3900X mit einer Arctic Freezer Liquid 240 geholt habe.
Kühlleistung ist Spitze. Im Idle bei ca 30° und unter Last bei unter 50°

Was ich dir definitiv sagen kann, dass die 240er ein bisschen Einlaufzeit nach dem Einbau benötigt, damit die Kühlleistung erreicht wird.
Dauerte bei mir ein paar Stunden.

Hoffe das hilft ein wenig, zumindest als Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## IICARUS (4. September 2020)

Das mit der Einlaufzeit hat was mit der Luft zu tun, damit dieses aus der Pumpe komplett draußen ist und in den Radiator wandert. Das ist oft nach dem Umbau immer wegen dem Transport einer AIO so.

Ich würde immer einen 240er vorziehen, da hiermit mit der selben Drehzahl der Lüfter eine höhere Kühlleistung vorhanden ist und daher auch langsamer drehen können. Zudem wird man sich mit einem 140er wenn der hinten mit dran gemacht wird die Abluft des Gehäuses stören.

Die Corsair Hydro ist eine gute AIO, ich verstehe allerdings nicht wieso hier immer noch Radiatoren aus ALU verbaut werden. Ich bin eher ein Fan von Alphacool AIOs, weil hier kein ALU mit verbaut wird und alles gut austauschbar und erweiterbar ist. Eine AIO von Alphacool kann jederzeit gewartet, repariert und auch erweitert werden. Bei der Corsair Hydro hilft hier nach ein paar Jahren wenn der Kühler vergammelt ist weil das ALU dazu mit dem Kupfer reagiert hat, nur der Weg zum nächsten Mülleimer wenn die Kühlleistung deshalb im Keller ist.


----------



## DOcean (4. September 2020)

Grundsätzlich spricht nichts gegen den Einsatz von Alu, wenn der Hersteller weiß was er tut...

Wenn die Kupferflächen jeweils vernickelt sind (und diese gut ist) kommt es zu keiner Korrosion aufgrund des Einsatzes Alu/Kupfer
Zusätzlich enthält das Wasser noch Zusätze die das Verhalten vermindern

Klar ist eine reiner Kupfer Kreislauf besser, vorallem wenn man vlt später mal erweitern will...


----------



## IICARUS (4. September 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> Zusätzlich enthält das Wasser noch Zusätze die das Verhalten vermindern


Richtig, wird aber dadurch nicht gänzlich verhindert.

Zudem gab es hier mal solch ein Kühler der bereits komplett oxidiert war und die Finnen sich so zugesetzt haben das kein guter Durchfluss bestand. Find aber den Link zu diesem Thema leider nicht mehr.

Bei der Corsair Hydro ist zumindest nichts vernickelt, da ich es aus Bilder kenne und es auch schon vom Boden her ersichtlich ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: corsair.com

Die AIOs sind gut, aber wenn ich bedenke das ich mir nach 4-7 Jahre wieder eine neue kaufen kann ist es bei dem Preis auch nicht ganz ohne. Die Teile kannst noch nicht mal gut zum reinigen gut zerlegen und dann neu befüllen und die Schläuche sind auch nicht geschraubt, so das ein austausch eines Schlauch auch schon bereits erschwert wird. Bei den AIOs von Alphacool sind die Schlauche alle mit normalen Anschlüsse geschraubt und so lässt sich solch eine AIO zu jeder Zeit besser warten(zerlegen), erneuern oder erweitern. 

Mit einem Aufpreis von etwa 50 Euro kann eine AIO von ALC auch mit einem Temperatursensor erweitert werden und mit einer Steuerung auch per Wassertemperatur geregelt werden.
Alphacool Eisbaer 280 normal oder Aurora


----------



## NatokWa (4. September 2020)

Und um auf die Größe des Radiators zurück zu kommen .... wenn du nur einen 120/140'er verbaust kannst auch gleich nen Luftkühler auf die CPU packen da NULL Vorteil . Je größer der RaDi desto kühler das ganze auf Dauer d.H. bau den größten Radi ein der in das Gehäuse PASST , es gibt auch AiO's mit 360'er (2x120) oder gar 420'er (3x140) mittlerweile am Markt. Die währen MEIN Tip.
Alleine schon weil meine eigene CPU für sich alleine gleich 2 360'er Radi's hat und trotzdem noch gut das Wasser aufwärmt ...... aber auch weil die Venti's auf Lautlos laufen *g*


----------



## MaW85 (4. September 2020)

Es gibt ja auch 280er versionen von Corsair, wenn es dein Gehäuse erlaubt dann gleich diese kaufen. 
Alleine der besser Luftdurchsatz der größeren Lüfter, bei gleicher Drehzahl, ist enorm.


----------



## DOcean (4. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei der Corsair Hydro ist zumindest nichts vernickelt, da ich es aus Bilder kenne und es auch schon vom Boden her ersichtlich ist.



nur weil der Boden nicht vernickelt ist heißt das nicht automatisch das das Innenleben das auch ist, aber eine gewisse Tendenz ist das schon das stimmt...

Wenn ich eine AiO kaufen würde wäre das bei mir eine 240/280 mit Kupfer komplett, davon mal abgesehen...


----------



## IICARUS (4. September 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> nur weil der Boden nicht vernickelt ist heißt das nicht automatisch das das Innenleben das auch ist, aber eine gewisse Tendenz ist das schon das stimmt...


Eher unwahrscheinlich das der komplette Kühler dann nicht vernickelt ist. 
Ganz davon abgesehen kenne ich den Kühler auch im zerlegtem zustand.


----------

